
Apple Partnering with Valve to Develop AR Headset - sanesmith
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/11/04/apple-has-partnered-with-valve-ar-headset
======
mdorazio
If this is true it points to Apple not actually having a strong game plan for
AR outside the phone. One of Apple’s big strengths is that it does all its
hardware design and development itself (or at least only with behind the
scenes partners) and it does a good job of it. Partnering with Valve, a gaming
company, on this is actually a bit of a red flag.

